# Pre Smoking Ribs and cooking next day....



## markuk (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi there

This may be a complete no no but we've got some people coming one Sunday evening....

Problem is I'm working till 4 on the Sunday so time is limited so going to do Beer Butt Chicken on the Gas Grill...

However it occured to me if it was possible to smoke some ribs for the standard 3 hours on Saturday - cool them and pop them in the fridge then do the 2/1 bit on the Sunday ?

any advice would be appreiciated.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello Mark.  I must say I have never tried it but I don't see why it wouldn't work.  As you know the 2 hours is to steam the ribs for the "fall off the bone" thing and the last hour is to caramelise the sugar in the sauce to add bark.  I see know reason a night in the fridge should change that.  I think I would place them on foil and sauce them while still warm and then allow the to cool enough so they can be wrapped and put into the fridge.  My only concern is that it might take longer than 2+1 hours because they are cold or at least they are not up to temp when you start the finishing process.  Just my thoughts.  Let us know how it goes.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Jun 5, 2014)

Okay thanks

Mighty try the slow cookery again...


----------

